# My attempt at an Animatronic Tail



## RoboLemur (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been working on this for a few months now. It is 3D printed and laser cut. I'm just trying to get a feel for how much interest there would be in an articulated tail that is controlled by 6-axis sensors worn on the back and moves as a natural counter balance. That is where this project is heading. It is currently controlled with a pair of flex sensors that can be put in gloves and controlled by the wearer. I plan on adding more points of articulation so that it can do controlled S-bends and hopefully I can bring it up over my shoulder.

[video=youtube;c5WzBs5oO_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5WzBs5oO_c[/video]

So, what do you think?


----------



## Krieger (Apr 23, 2013)

I think that it is pretty cool. I have never seen anything like it before, and I must say, bravo.
The only thing that might get in the way is the power source. 
Is that going to be inside the suit too? It might get even hotter than normal...
But well done!


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 23, 2013)

That battery is temporary. It's just a 6v 3.5amp hour sealed lead acid battery and only provided about an hour and a half of use. I'm planning on using a 12v LiPo pack that would normally be used for RC cars. It will help cut down the weight (which isn't even that much surprisingly) and provide a longer period of use between recharge/battery switch out.

This version of the tail I will actually be putting in a backpack type thing. It is primarily being designed for my own fursuit of my fursona, which is a bionic lemur.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh, ingenuity. 
Is it strong enough to function with cloth or fabric restraining it like the suit will most likely do?
Unless of course you plan to leave it open like that...
But its looking great! I am surprised that nobody else has posted on this thread though...


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 23, 2013)

For my personal use, It will stay open like it is now.
I will however be experimenting with different tail structures to see what skeletal system works best for fur.
And I too am surprised that nobody else is posting.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah... Its not like this is entirely common or anything.
Just out of curiosity, 
1- Are you in college 
and 
2- If you are, is your major in some kind of engineering?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!! 

That's awesome! I love how it can curl up too. I can honestly say I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 23, 2013)

Krieger said:


> 1- Are you in college
> and
> 2- If you are, is your major in some kind of engineering?


I was for 3 years.
I was going for a degree in electrical and computer engineering. 
I dropped out due to Calculus being a b*tch.


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!
> 
> That's awesome! I love how it can curl up too. I can honestly say I've never seen anything like this.


:3 That is the kind of reaction I was hoping for.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!
> 
> That's awesome! I love how it can curl up too. I can honestly say I've never seen anything like this.



lol there you go, someone else's opinion!
I'm sure everyone else who sees this agrees though...
And if you didn't do this in college, did you do it in your own home? Kudos man, I give you mad kudos.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 23, 2013)

Holey crap that's awesome. Kudos on your ingenuity.


----------



## Kiu (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow this is amazing! I have actually seen one like this before, but it was a long time ago.
Still this is only the second one I've ever seen and it looks so cool!!!


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 24, 2013)

Krieger said:


> if you didn't do this in college, did you do it in your own home?


No. I did it at Hammerspace in Kansas City. It is a community workshop. I also work for a company, Built-to-Spec, that is run out of the same building. I used the Makerbot Replicator and laser cutter we have there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2013)

That's very impressive. I used to have a mindstorms kit as a kid, so I love this stuff. Do you plan on controlling the noise, perhaps with some quieter motors? Or is the sound meant to compliment your bionic fursona?


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's very impressive. I used to have a mindstorms kit as a kid, so I love this stuff. Do you plan on controlling the noise, perhaps with some quieter motors? Or is the sound meant to compliment your bionic fursona?



I hope to muffle the noise somehow. If not, it will just compliment the bionic aesthetic of the suit.


----------



## Wereling (Apr 25, 2013)

That's freaking awesome! I love how it moves!


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 26, 2013)

xbgb


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 26, 2013)

Kiu said:


> Wow this is amazing! I have actually seen one like this before, but it was a long time ago.
> Still this is only the second one I've ever seen and it looks so cool!!!


Thank you! Where did you see the other one?


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 26, 2013)

Wereling said:


> That's freaking awesome! I love how it moves!


I like how it moves too. And it's only going to get better! :3


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 26, 2013)

Pretty awesome, creating the parts with a 3D printer had to get pricey. I know material for the one I can use here at school is far from cheap. How strong is it, I was worried something would go wrong when it hit the drawer. Also I liked the way you had some screwdrivers stored, never thought of doing that, may have to.


----------



## RoboLemur (Apr 26, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> Pretty awesome, creating the parts with a 3D printer had to get pricey. I know material for the one I can use here at school is far from cheap. How strong is it, I was worried something would go wrong when it hit the drawer. Also I liked the way you had some screwdrivers stored, never thought of doing that, may have to.



Actually, the 3D printed parts were rather cheap. I'm guessing that your school has a large professional 3D printer that uses a plastic powder? I printed them on a hobby printer, the Makerbot Replicator, and the ABS Plastic filament is only like, $30-$40 per kilo, and that prints a lot of stuff. I haven't actually calculated how much it cost to print though, I will be figuring that out as I get closer to completion and figuring out my pricing. 
The tail is made out of ABS, which is rather strong. I took the tail before it was attached to the base and swung it into things, whipped it around like crazy and tossed it up in the air letting it hit the ground, and it is hard to break. The only way I can see it breaking in normal use, is if a door gets slammed on it, or someone purposely stomps on it.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, ya the filament for the Makerbot Replicator cost isn't too bad. I won't be surprised if my school inflated the cost of the material they make us use. Also this kinda reminds me of some of the props in The Lion King musical on broadway.


----------

